# كومبيوتر السيارة(ecu) وبعض الحساسات المرتبطة به .وطريقة عملها



## وسام الموصلي (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم... دعونا نتكلم عن عقل السيارة (الكومبيوتر) وبعض الحساسات المهمة المتصلة به 


كومبيوتر السيارة المعروف بل انكليزية( ECU)​ 


ان وحدات ECU التي نقصدها هي وحدات التحكم بمحركاتالسيارات ذات النظام الالكتروني​ 


وترتبط هذه الوحده مع مجموعة من الحساسات​ 


واليكم بعض من هذه الحساسات المهمة​ 



1 - حساس الاوكسجين او حساس غازات العادم او حساس الامبدا​ 

(Exhust gas sensor ) هذا يحسب كميه ال CO فيالعادم عشان يعرف هل الوقود كثير ام قليل عشان يزيد او ينقص البانزين .​ 




2- MAP manifold absolute pressure sensor*يوجد**على مدخل هواء المحرك او متصل مع** المدخل بانبوب هواء وتتولد فيه*​ 

*اشارة كهربائية**متناسبة مع ضغط هواء المدخل ويستخدمها العقل لحساب*​ 

*كمية الوقود المجهزة للمحرك**وحساب الارتفاع من اجل تصحيح كمية الوقود*​ 

*تبعا" للارتفاع لتغير كثافة الهواء**معها*...​ 












3- MAF mass air flow sensor يحسب كميه الهواء الداخللمجمع السحب ..​ 

طبعا هالحساسين على بعض السيارات MAF الي يجي على الهايلكسوغيرها من السيارات الي يركب قبل اللهات باب الخانق اما حسام MAP الي يجي على سيارة دايو وا اوبل وا كيا وغيره من السيارات يوجد على مدخل هواء المحرك او متصل مع المدخل بأنبوب هواء....​ 





4- TPS throttle position sensor يحس حركه صمام الخانق الثروتل اذا فاتح نص فتحه او ربع فتحه او اي وضع وهو مقاومهمتغيره .........​ 



5- (( Crankshaft Position Sensor يحسبحركه الكرنك و عدد درجات الكرنك ..​ 



6- Camshaft Position Sensor وهوا حساس يحسب حركه الكام شافت .​ 



7- RPM sensor هذا حساس يحسب سرعه المحرك يا انه متصل علي الفلاي وي او على الكرنك منالامام​ 

او على الدلكو في المحركات القديمه ...​ 






8- Knock sensor *وهوعبارة عن متحسس ارتجاجات صوتية يربط مباشرة مع جسم المحرك*
*يتحسس تتابع الانفجارات في اسطوانات المحرك ويرسل اشارة للعقل يستخدمها*
*في تصحيح زوايا الشرارة المتقدمة والمتأخرة وتحديد صلاحية عمل اسطوانات *
*المحرك *​ 




9 - coolant temp. sensor درجة حراره ماء التبريد في المحرك حتا يعرف حاله المحرك للتسخين ​ 






هذي الحساسات الاساسيه للمحرك​ 





وهناك سيارات اكثر تطور تحتوي على اكبر عدد من هذه الحساسات وسوف نتكلم عنها في ما بعد ..
وسنتكلم عن اجهزة فحص السيارات 
تقبلو تحياتي




​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 يناير 2010)

أهلا بك أخي وسام 
بارك الله فيك ، موضوع مبشر بالخير ، وفي انتظار باقي مشاركاتك الثرية المفيدة ، جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## hammam2003 (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## وسام الموصلي (15 يناير 2010)

اهلا بكم واتمنى لكم الفائدة من هذه المواضيع وسوف نتعمق بها اكثر ان شاء الله


----------



## وسام الموصلي (20 يناير 2010)




----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي وسام الموصلي على هذه المعلومات ننتظر منك المزيد000

اخوك 000طارق حسن 00من العراق


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## وسام الموصلي (24 يناير 2010)

وهذا هوا عقل السيارة من الداخل


----------



## عربوش (21 فبراير 2010)

_شششششششششششششششششششششكرا جزاك الله خير_


----------



## شيبه اول (27 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل وياريت كان لكل حساس صوره حتى يستفيد الكل اكثر وشكرا لك.....


----------



## رشيد الشريدة (29 مارس 2010)

اشكرك على هذه المقدمة الرائعة وبانتظار الباقي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fregidair (25 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد تاج الدين هجو (25 أبريل 2010)

بس الحساس المذكور رقم 8 لو ممكن مزيد من التوضيح


----------



## rabee78 (12 مايو 2010)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## black88star (13 مايو 2010)

يديك الف عافية حبيبي 
عــــــــــوآفي


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (17 مايو 2010)

شكرآآ علي هذا الموضوع المهم 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## عبد11 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## محمود مشيمش (17 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي وسام وننتظر المزيد منك
(مصري وافتخر) ( سيارات )


----------



## هاني وحيد (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجيد شرح مبسط وواضح نتمنى المزيد


----------



## احمد رافع (2 يونيو 2010)

ارجو اكمال الموضوع رجاءا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## black88star (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
مشـــــــــــــكور


----------



## السوداني الاسد (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## SEDRATI (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## saad_srs (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ليتني قلبكـ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشككككككككككككوررررررررررر


----------



## أبوأحسان (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## nodey (6 ديسمبر 2010)

tankss for you


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير موضوع قيم جدا


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ممشششششككككووووررر


----------



## وسام الموصلي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

من هنا اخواني نرى مجموعة اجهزة لفحص السيارات الكومبيوتر


----------



## وسام الموصلي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*فحص السيارات بالكومبيوتر*

السلام عليكم 
طريقة فحص السيارة بالكومبيوتر
اول شيئ نقوم بربط الجهاز عن طريق الفيشة التي تكون في اغلب الاوقات تحت المقود
نقوم بتشغيل السيارة
ومن ثوم نشغل الجهاز 
الجهاز سوف يعطينا عدة اختيارات مثلا
فحص كير
فحص محرك
فحص ايرباك
فحص اي بي اس ..............
نقوم باختيار المنضومة المطلوة مثلا المحرك
ندخل على كلمة engne سوف يقوم الجهاز بالدخول الى عقل المحرك وقرائة الاعطال
نستطيع من الجهاز مسح الاعطال اي تصفير العقل
وكذلك نستطيع التحكم بالنوزلات او قدح الشراة في السيارة عن طريق الجهاز
نستطيع الدخول الى صفحة عن طريقها نشاهد قيمة الحساسات بالسيارة وهيا في وضع التشغل
اي كمية حقن الانجكترز او قيمة حساس الاوكسجين او التي بي اس الى اخره 
مع تحياتي
المهندس وسام الموصلي


----------



## cdkareem (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خير


----------



## اسماعيل صالح (22 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلمو ايداك على هيك موضوع


----------



## اسماعيل صالح (25 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلمو ايداك على هيك موضوع بجنن بس بدي اسئلكم سوال كنت احول سياره اسكوده اوكتافيا من جير اوتوماتيك الى جير عادي واجهت مشكله انه الكود بطلب ارقام عشان ينمسح عنه الغلات وانا بطلب من الشباب ارقام الكود السياره سكوده ديزل موديل 2006


----------



## وسام الموصلي (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اعتذر منك اخي اني عندي فقط معلومات عن السيارات البنزين


----------



## HUSSEIN3030 (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير ا اخ وسام لكن عندي تفسير ارجو ان تساعدني انشاء الله .... صيانة الecu للسيارة عملية معقدة بعض الشيى اذا عندك شيئ تفيدنا في جزاك الله خيرا ....السلام عليكم ناظر الرد


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك وسام الموصلي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## وسام الموصلي (26 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتي لكم ..جميعااا


----------



## dalia2001 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده شكرا لك
*


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووور وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمدالطائي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعاشت ايدك


----------



## محمدالطائي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشت يداك وشكرا


----------



## mouhamed1974 (30 مايو 2012)

_*شششششششششششششششششششششكرا جزاك الله خير*_


----------



## احمدالطلك (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر لك اخي​:20:


----------



## hamoo4ever (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع القيم


----------



## meengmse (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اسامة الميكانيك (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دونقا (14 نوفمبر 2014)

Thanx alot for that intersting topic


----------

